# Flower Collection



## Tony Britton (Aug 31, 2016)

A few of my favorite flower photos. The photos featuring a black background were "tabletop photography" projects and involved the use of black foam core board. I hope you enjoy them!

Thanks for looking!
Tony

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 31, 2016)

Gorgeous shots!  One of my favourite photos to shoot is closeups of flowers.


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 31, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Gorgeous shots!  One of my favourite photos to shoot is closeups of flowers.


Thanks. Flowers are truly a joy to photograph!

Tony


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 31, 2016)

Beautiful shots. A favorite subject of mine as well.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 31, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Beautiful shots. A favorite subject of mine as well.



And a favorite subject to enjoy here too. Keep them coming all you avid photogs. Viewing new photos here has become a nice part of my mornings.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 31, 2016)

That's beautiful, dear Tony.  Love your work!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 31, 2016)

Beautiful work Tony.  Thanks for this.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 31, 2016)

Beautiful photos. I have a vintage tole painted black tray with a flower painted on it that looks just like the first photo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2016)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 31, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Beautiful shots. A favorite subject of mine as well.


Thanks, Bob.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 31, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> And a favorite subject to enjoy here too. Keep them coming all you avid photogs. Viewing new photos here has become a nice part of my mornings.


Thanks for looking and commenting!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 31, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> That's beautiful, dear Tony.  Love your work!


Thank you. I'm glad you like the photos!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 31, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Beautiful work Tony.  Thanks for this.


Thank you and you're welcome!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 31, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Beautiful photos. I have a vintage tole painted black tray with a flower painted on it that looks just like the first photo.


Wonderful! This Lotus Flower blooms during early July in a city called Scotts Valley, California. They're especially beautiful en masse.


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 31, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lovely photos!


Thank you very much!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 31, 2016)

A few more!

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2016)

Gorgeous Tony !  Nice work.


----------



## jnos (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you, Tony. They are all beautiful. I have several of those in my garden, but this is a whole new view.


----------



## Tony Britton (Sep 3, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Sep 3, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Gorgeous Tony !  Nice work.


Thanks very much!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Sep 3, 2016)

jnos said:


> Thank you, Tony. They are all beautiful. I have several of those in my garden, but this is a whole new view.


I'm glad you like the photos!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Sep 3, 2016)

I hope you enjoy these!

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 3, 2016)

Gorgeous.  Can I ask what lens you use?


----------



## Tony Britton (Sep 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Gorgeous.  Can I ask what lens you use?


Thanks! All of the photos I've posted here in the Photography Forum were taken with fixed-lens point-and-shoot (bridge) cameras. I've yet to own a Dslr. Here's a link to my website if you're interested in seeing all of my photos taken with my point-and-shoot cameras. I mainly use my superzoom cameras for bird & wildlife photography.

https://tonybritton.smugmug.com/

Best regards,

Tony


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 3, 2016)

Those are amazing for a point and shoot!  What kind?

I've got a DSLR but I'm due for a new one.  

I'll do a thread on my flower photos from our garden.


----------



## Tony Britton (Sep 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Those are amazing for a point and shoot!  What kind?
> 
> I've got a DSLR but I'm due for a new one.
> 
> I'll do a thread on my flower photos from our garden.


I'll look forward to viewing your photos!

My current collection of point-and-shoot cameras include *my favorite, the Canon SX50*, the Canon SX40 and Nikon Coolpix P610. These cameras all have their very own unique "personalities" and I've simply taken the time and made the effort to learn how to maximize their strengths and minimize their weaknesses. 

Tony


----------

